# Potential egg sharer at Bourn Hall



## beeney (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi, Well Ive been lurking for quite some time!! Thanks already for all the info!  

I've got all the forms and made up my mind about egg sharing for my next IVF cycle. I've also had my preliminary blood tests done just waiting for one back and then hopefully I can get my first appointment. I genuinely hope I can help someone become pregnant (and me I hope)!!

Really just looking for any advice regarding egg share or from anyone who has experience at Bourn Hall? Or maybe anyone who is waiting for eggs at Bourn..?

x


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

hi 
I'm at bourn hall and i had eggshare ,i over stimulated and had 42 follies so could not go on to ET and had my eggs frozen ,I'm having FET

bourn has a form if you want to say hi to all the bourn ladys 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170021.165


----------



## nikkistar (Jan 19, 2010)

hi i have been told we will need to have icsi am just waiting for my doctor to refer me to bourne hall how are you finding it there i want to egg share to


----------

